
Crocodile maths question 'was challenging' - marklittlewood
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-34476699
======
hbogert
Pretty scary if this is considered difficult. I actually had to redo my math's
exam in high-school, so I'm trying to be nuanced here, but really, this
question should be doable, at least in the Netherlands, when you're 14-15y
old, way.. way before the exams. Though I might have a distorted view, since
in the Netherlands you are put together with same-leveled candidates at the
age of 12.

------
ChuckMcM
That type of question always annoyed me, because it asks one thing (time to
prey) but you have to solve a different thing (land speed / swimming speed).

~~~
marklittlewood
Ha! That my friend, is life summed up right there.

------
vampirechicken
If you can't determine that this word problem is a Pythagorean qaudratic, then
you might ought not to be sitting a "Higher Maths" exam.

------
compsciphd
its been a while since I did this math, but isn't it just about taking a
derivative and finding the relative minimum/maximum points of the function by
where the derivative = 0? (I was on the engineering side of CS, so haven't
touched calculus since my undergrad days).

------
aaronferrucci
Missing question: how wide is the river?

------
steaminghacker
x=8, 98 seconds?

